# A Real Salesman.......



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2013)

A young guy from North Dakota moves to Florida and goes

to a big "everything under one roof" department store

looking for a job.

The Manager says, "Do you have any sales experience?"

The kid says "Yeah. I was a vacuum salesman back in

North Dakota."

Well, the boss was unsure, but he liked the kid and figured

he'd give him a shot, so he gave him the job.

"You start tomorrow. I'll come down after we close and

see how you did."

His first day on the job was rough, but he got through it.

After the store was locked up, the boss came down to

the sales floor.

"How many customers bought something from you today?"

The kid frowns and looks at the floor and mutters, "One."

The boss says "Just one?!!? Our sales people average sales

to 20 to 30 customers a day. That will have to change, and

soon, if you'd like to continue your employment here. We

have very strict standards for our sales force here in Florida.

One sale a day might have been acceptable in North Dakota,

but you're not on the farm anymore, son."

The kid took his beating, but continued to look at his shoes,

so the boss felt kinda bad for chewing him out on his first day.

He asked (semi-sarcastically), "So, how much was your one

sale for?"

The kid looks up at his boss and says "$101,237.65."

The boss, astonished, says $101,237.65?!? What the heck

did you sell?"

The kid says, "Well, first, I sold him some new fish hooks.

Then I sold him a new fishing rod to go with his new hooks.

Then I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down

the coast, so I told him he was going to need a boat, so we

went down to the boat department and I sold him a twin engine

Chris Craft. Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would

pull it, so I took him down to the automotive department and

sold him that 4x4 Expedition."

The boss said "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you

sold him a boat and a TRUCK!?"  

The kid said "No, the guy came in here to buy tampons for his

wife, and I said, 'Dude, your weekend's shot, you should go fishing.'


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2013)

I smiled.......


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 15, 2013)

I do believe he could sell ice to an Eskimo!!!


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 15, 2013)

Thats a good one!


----------



## black (Jun 15, 2013)

-


----------

